# mattress toppers



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

just thought i would give a review on Raskelf 2 inch silver memory foam mattress topper, did buy them for the motorhome but thought i would try them out in bed, having had them for a couple of months i cannot believe what a difference they make, gone are the pins and needles in my arms and hand and i just seem to sleep in one spot instead of moving around all night and waking up looking like the hairbear monster, i haven't experienced any overheating with them, just feel nice and toasty. well worth the money and alot cheaper than buying a complete memory foam mattress also easy to roll up and store in the motorhome when we go away. 10/10


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Just been looking at these myself for the MH. Went to the bed shop recently looking at new beds and spent a long time (too long according to the salesman) lying on the various beds with built in memory foam tops, bliss. Makes you realise how rubbish your bed actually is. Hoping to get a topper for the MH in the january sales.
MH is such a comfy sleep any comfier and I'm likely not to get up!


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I agree, we have three Raskelf toppers, not all on the same bed of course, but we would not be without them. Especially as we have now bought an electric overblanket to use at home under the duvet. Goodbye hot water bottles.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Toppers I must try but at the moment we have a mattress cover that seems to work well.
Some time back, a friend who was visiting China very strongly recommended we buy a Silk Duvet; packed with silk not a silk cover.
He said it was the best thing since sliced bread.... he was right!
Light, warm never hot and close to perfect, how come we do not see them in the shops? I gather that John Lewis sell them, but there they are not cheap.
Tip: Go to China and buy a Silk Duvet.
Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OK - I'm on my way.

Oh no I'm not, we're cut off by snow!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Thinking a trip to John Lewis may be cheaper than heading off to China for a quilt, unless its China via Ebay!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

In this weather?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Topper*

Recently purchased a special size for my mothers 3/4 bed @ £60
They advised on thickness, durometer etc, depends on your weight.
Apparently any old topper won't do the job, foam has to be right density for the user.

http://www.itstimeforbed.co.uk/acat..._Topper.html?gclid=CKanqrPP9aUCFQ1O4QodOHu_ow

Very pleased so far, delivery a bit slow.

Steve


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Friends of ours were very taken with memory foam toppers, and then forked out 4 figures for a mattress made from similar stuff. They justified the cost because they had yet to be comfortable after trying many bed variations, and the mattress came with what seemed like a watertight warranty against "sinkage". 

Neither lasted very long though, maybe 4 years, and the warranty proved worthless since it was so specific in how much sag, and where, it would perhaps have to have holes in to claim 

They're now saving for a waterbed having tried ours, mainly on the basis that water doesn't wear out!

Costco sells toppers at a good price though 

Jason


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I got mine from here.

www.MEMORY-MATTRESS.CO.UK


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We got ours from <Here> we selected the 3" topper and it was well worth the difference, We also asked if they could shape to same as bed, reply Yes just send a pattern, we did and got the 3" topper and cover for £70 and it fits perfect.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> We got ours from <Here> we selected the 3" topper and it was well worth the difference, We also asked if they could shape to same as bed, reply Yes just send a pattern, we did and got the 3" topper and cover for £70 and it fits perfect.


Did you get a cover with that as well?

HNY!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry for delay in replying, had a late one, Yes there is a cover with it and it is removable.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Toppers I must try but at the moment we have a mattress cover that seems to work well.
> Some time back, a friend who was visiting China very strongly recommended we buy a Silk Duvet; packed with silk not a silk cover.
> He said it was the best thing since sliced bread.... he was right!
> Light, warm never hot and close to perfect, how come we do not see them in the shops? I gather that John Lewis sell them, but there they are not cheap.
> ...


We,ve been using a silk filled duvet in the motorhome for over 2 years.

I bought it after the missus had 2 knee replacements and couldn't bear any weight on her legs.

We use it almost all year round and only change to a Italian goose down duvet when the weather gets as cold as it has been recently.

The silk duvet is very light and measures approx 6' x 6' and cost £100.

The warmth factor feels almost as if it has a built in thermostat (it hasn't ) and keeps us cool in summer and cosy in winter.

They are available from several suppliers on the internet and are well worth the extra outlay.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Easily the best purchase for the van, far better nights sleep since changing to memory foam. 

After seeing how memory foam matresses were put together with a slab of normal foam and a topper glued to it, that's exactly what we did, bought a slab of bedding foam, a topper from e bay, (the guy who sells the different grades) 

Bought a can of foam spray glue and glued the topper to the foam, cut to shape, Mrs Brockley adapted a protector to using her sewing machine and that was that. Cheap at half the price - (why do people say that?)


----------

